# Beginner help? HUGE tank.



## MiceRNice (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi, first i'd just like to say thank you very much for taking the time to read this post, im a beginner to mice keeping and very exited to get started, if i have the means to, of course.

I was wondering what you guys think, about keeping mice in a 4ft, 45g fish tank? Let me tell you about the tank:

- 4FT long, 45g

- 19 inches high

- currently housing guppies

Now, heres what i'd like to add:

-I want to be able, in the future, when im done with mice, be able to once again keep fish in it.

-Will they scratch the glass?

-Will they permanently pee stain/foul idk, e.c.t the tank, making it unliveable to fish?

-Will cleaning be (WAY) to hard?

-Will handling?

I was planning to set the tank out like this:

3-4 females and 1 male, then once each female has had babies, take out the male- my friend will take him. (hopefully) and then keep females from litters, sell males and some females.

Please tell me what you guys think, im worried about ventilation and stuff like that.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I really dislike keeping mice in solid-walled enclosures that are higher than 12-14 inches. It's hard to get ventilation down to the bedding, which can lead to an accumulation of ammonia and dampness. Mesh lids are the way to go.

Mice won't stain glass, but they will chew the silicone at the corners. Mouse tanks generally aren't water-tight after the mice have started in on the caulk.

If it's really important to you to do a colony tank, I'd suggest a 20L, starting with the three does and a buck all at once, and pulling him after three weeks or when one or more of the does are obviously pregnant. I'd also plan on having somewhere for him to live, since you aren't sure your friend will take him. Even a 5.5G tank is sufficient for a buck to live in (or a buck and a doe even, while she's being bred). You'll also want a separate enclosure for the male pups once they reach 28 days, since they aren't really super prepared to be sold as pets/breeders at that age, but they do need to be pulled away from the adult does (who they can get pregnant).


----------

